# Best place to purchase Swivel Top Mason Jars?



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 2, 2013)

Where is the best place online to buy a good sized swivel top mason jar? I will want multiple for harvesting and containing. 

What's the general best size to get? Any other thoughts I should consider? I wanted the swivel top for better seal, than the screw top.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 2, 2013)

Thrift stores and dollar stores usually have them.  I got mine at a dollar store for a buck each.

addendum:  I overlooked the word "online" the first time I read the post.  Try Craigslist, eBarf and Amazon.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 2, 2013)

I've checked Amazon and eBoof a few times, just didn't know if you guys knew some excellent online source for that. lol  

Maybe someone specialized in glass and had it at discount. 

Thanks YYZ


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2013)

I got mine at second hand stores. They work well though.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, I've been checking thrift shops, yardsales etc. 

Thanks for chipping in Rose


----------



## cubby (Jun 2, 2013)

I get regular mason jars with screw on tops from the grocery store.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 2, 2013)

I figured the swivel tops would be "that' much better than the screw tops. :confused2:  

Just wanted to maintain maximum freshness for maximum amount of time, in case it sticks around a little while. 

Thanks for the post Cubby!


----------



## Growdude (Jun 3, 2013)

I love this place for big gallon and half gallon jars.
hxxp://www.specialtybottle.com/gallonjarsandjugsmi.aspx

My gallon jars allways stay fresh with the twist off lid, np


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 3, 2013)

Firstly, thanks for posting something Growdude, I really appreciate having something to consider and a link to check.  

I like those jars, but hey look! 38oz swingtop jars! 

hxxp://www.specialtybottle.com/swingtopbalejarsmi.aspx


Only problem is, I was hoping for bigger.. lol 

Twist top may have to be it, but I realllllly wanted swingtop.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 3, 2013)

I like swing top jars too and you can get them in about any size.  Are these what you meant when you said swivel top, cause otherwise I don't know what swivel top is?  However, the screw top jars seal just as well as the swing top jars.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 3, 2013)

Swivel top / Swing Top / Wire Top / Latch Top 


They are called all these things and mean the same thing, according to my recent findings lol.  I linked one in the last post.


----------

